# Charity Event: Critterfest - needing artists



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2011)

The Monster Art Grab thing I ran a while back seemed to work fairly well, although with a few issues. This time, I would like to try something easier on the artists, with no element of raffle in there.

Simply put, we have a bunch of artists. Everyone draws at least one weird animal, and writes a few lines of information on it. For example:



Smelge said:


> Introducing Kukio, the Wolfblob.
> 
> He has 4 flailing furry appendages (and a secret hidden 5th one, but  only if he likes you). He sports a fine-ass ear-ring with anti-gravity  properties that do not extend to Kukio, but only to the ring itself.  Also, he has a notch out of his other ear because the ear-ring in that  one had speed properties and escaped.



These critters are just quick and easy doodles of weird and wonderful combinations. Anything goes. These then get put onto several sheets and sold as adoptables. Weird adoptables. At the same time, the second part comes in to play. Each artist is also auctioning their services for a custom critter. This is run independantly in their own journals or submissions, and co-ordinated in a forum thread. The winner of each auction then gets their character bastardised by the artist they won with.

At the end, all the money gets totalled up, and thrown at a charity. Specifically this one: http://www.cheetah.org.uk/ to help them with their rescue centre in Namibia.

What I am looking for, is a number of artists who would like to donate about half an hour of their time to do this.

Ta.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 2, 2011)

EYE WILL DEW THIZ.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2011)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Wing (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm game.


----------



## Eske (Aug 5, 2011)

Count me in!  c:
but you already knew that of course!


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

I can give it a shot, but could you email me/PM me/IM me when you get it started? Or is this a really soon thing?


----------



## Thaily (Aug 8, 2011)

Little vague in the auction bit but I have 30 minutes for cheetahs.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Smelge! I want to draw a shit ton of foxtopuses for this. let me steal your idea!


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I can give it a shot, but could you email me/PM me/IM me when you get it started? Or is this a really soon thing?



Hopefully pretty soon. If not, I'm away for 3 weeks, so it won't be starting until the 2nd week of september. Just need to get shit organised.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 8, 2011)

Are we doing the Adoptable sheets as well at the critter line art, or are we all trading?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Smelge, kindly explain the auction a bit more. 

So each artist runs an auction. Buyer A wins auction. Artist draws picture for Buyer A. 
Now is the buyer meant to pick like 3 creatues and draw the person's fursona as whatever chimera would come from that? Or are we just making up whatever creature?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 8, 2011)

Adoptables: Each artist sends me their adoptable thing, I'll collate them into a sheet. They then get sold for a fixed price in a selling thread on here. If possible, all contributing artists advertise that thread. When someone buys a character, they get sent their art and bit of writing about it.

Auction: Each artist runs their own auction. It could be done via Furbuy or ebay, or just in a series of journals with the highest bidding response winning it. The winner then requests either a few animals to mix, or a base creature, or a fursona. This is up to the artist and should be made clear at the start of the auction.

For example: yiffhusky69 pays $35 for a Fay Abomination. Fay has stated that the winner can choose one animal, and the rest is decided by her. Yiffhusky69 chooses his erotically challenged Husky. At which point, Fay decides she quite likes giraffes and beavers. She then lets her imagination go wild with the winners base fursona.

Alternatively, the artist may let the winner choose the whole thing, and the winner chooses a wolf/Moray eel/ ptarmigan combo. The artist then commits suicide.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 11, 2011)

The point of the auction is still a silly outcome right?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's still for an Abomination, just a more cutomised one, not a pre-generated one.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry, sorry. I was going to sort this stuff out while I was on holiday, but my laptop died. I have to get my shit together first, but I will start sorting this out in the next few days.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, sorry. I was going to sort this stuff out while I was on holiday, but my laptop died. I have to get my shit together first, but I will start sorting this out in the next few days.



one question

because of surgeury and medicaion my yping bad can i borrown and artist to write my stuff. i can draw fine but typing is nightmare :C


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2011)

I have no idea what you just said, but I'm going to nod and agree with you because what you wrote looks terrifying.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I have no idea what you just said, but I'm going to nod and agree with you because what you wrote looks terrifying.



:C

can i have someone work with me to write things, my meds make it hard to type right

dear god tgat tool 4 mins X-X


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'll do it for you if you want.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

ko yay





Smelge said:


> Yeah, I'll do it for you if you want.


----------

